# Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche



## krennz (18 April 2009)

Hi Alle

Hier ein Link für Interessierte zum Thema Nutzlosbranche

www.bmj.de/enid/pressestelle/Pressemitteilungen_58?htmlpmc_id=5810

Das Gesetz steht auf der Tagesordnung des Rechtsausschuss des Bundesrates und wird vorraussichtlich auf der Bundesratssitzung Mitte Mai "durchgewunken", sodass es vorraussichtlich Anfang bis Mitte Juni in Kraft treten kann.

Das wäre ein Schlag gegen die Richtigen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Das wird mindestens so nutzlos sein wie die Branche ...


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



krennz schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Schlag gegen die Richtigen.


Ein frommer Wunsch, der  wohl nicht in Erfüllung gehen wird.


----------



## krennz (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Ich glaube schon, denn nunmehr steht allen Verbrauchern ein Widerrufsrecht bei untergeschobenen Aboverträgen bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung zu.

Zitat:

Wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht nicht in Textform (E-Mail, Telefax, Brief) belehrt wurde kann er Verträge über Dienstleistungen, die er am Telefon oder im Internet abgeschlossen hat künftig widerrufen (DAs war bisher gemäss § 312 d Absatz 4  BGB nicht möglich. Der Gesetztespassus wird gekippt) Zitat ende

Zitat2

Widerruft der Verbraucher einen solchen Vertrag, muss er die bis dahin vom Unternehmer erbrachte Leistung nur dann bezahlen, wenn er vor Vertragsabschluss auf diese Pflicht hingewiesen worden ist und er dennoch zugestimmt hat, dass die Leistung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist erbracht wird. Zitat Ende

Grüsse

Klaus

Übrigens der Link ist defekt.

Hier der richtige:  BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Weniger Werbeanrufe und mehr Verbraucherschutz - Bundestag beschließt Gesetz in 2. und 3. Lesung


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



krennz schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, denn nunmehr steht allen Verbrauchern ein Widerrufsrecht bei untergeschobenen Aboverträgen bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung zu.


Das typische ( gewollte) Mißverständnis der Politik und des Normalverbrauchers.
 Daher werden diese  Placebogesetze als Beruhigung ( wir haben alles zum Schutz der 
Verbraucher getan) in die Welt gesetzt 
  Die Nutzlosabzocke ist doch kein rechtliches Problem. Dazu bedarf es keinerlei
Änderungen oder Zusätze. Die gesamte Nutzlosabzocke basiert auf keinerlei rechtlichem
 Fundament, wie die fünf Urteile  in den vergangenen  vier Jahren  bereits deutlichst gezeigt haben.

Die Methodik beruht auf Einschüchterung/ Drohungen und  Unkenntnis der Verbraucher und das wird
 sich auch durch diese Palacebogesetze nicht ändern. Wie will denn diese Regierung das in Dubai 
oder auf den Virgin  Islands durchsetzen?
Der Geldfluss  müßte überwacht und kontrolliert werden, das Inkassounwesen reglementiert werden 
und Abzockanwälte an die Kandare genommen werden, aber dazu wird sich diese und  die nächste 
Regierung nicht durchringen.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



krennz schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> Wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht nicht in Textform (E-Mail, Telefax, Brief) belehrt wurde kann er Verträge über Dienstleistungen, die er am Telefon oder im Internet abgeschlossen hat künftig widerrufen (DAs war bisher gemäss § 312 d Absatz 4  BGB nicht möglich.



Doch, das war auch nach bisheriger Rechtsprechung schon so möglich, wenn eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung nicht erfolgt ist. Der neue Gesetzentwurf konkretisiert eigentlich nur das, was die Gerichte bisher schon gesagt haben, und wie es inzwischen auch Palandt (einer der wichtigsten Kommentatoren) so sieht.

(Urteilsbeispiele: AG Wuppertal  v. 01.12.2008 - 32 C 152/08, AG Charlottenburg  v. 22.4.2008 - 226 C 158/07, AG Hannover v. 26.2.2008 - 519 C 9119/07)


----------



## Wembley (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Außerdem sind Haarspaltereien bez. des Widerrufsrechts ohnehin bei diesen Geschäftsmodellen eher ein Randthema.

Der zentrale Punkt ist die Preisversteckerei und deswegen kann man schon einmal davon ausgehen, dass es nicht einmal einen Vertrag gibt.

Und wenn kein Vertrag existiert, dann braucht man auch nicht mehr lange zu diskutieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Solange Richter und Staatsanwälte keinen  Betrug in der Geschäftspolitik der Nutzlosanbieter sehen, wird sich überhaupt nichts ändern. Konkrete rechtliche zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzungen sprich Prozesse, in denen die tollen neuen Gesetze zum Tragen kommen könnten, sind so selten wie der Jackpot im Lotto  und  diese wenigen wurden auch mit den bisherigen Gesetzen  bewältigt.
Die Verfasser der Gesetze haben nicht mal im Ansatz kapiert, wie der Hase läuft.
Es geht einzig und allein darum durch völlig haltlose Mahndrohungen Verbraucher so einzuschüchtern, dass die  gewünschte Marge von 10-30% erreicht wird, die "freiwillig" bezahlen.
An diesem Geschäftsmodell wird sich durch kosmetische Veränderung der Gesetze  nichts aber auch gar nichts ändern.

Wären die Gesetze ein Schulaufsatz, stünde drunter:   Thema verfehlt ungenügend


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



Wembley schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Haarspaltereien bez. des Widerrufsrechts ohnehin bei diesen Geschäftsmodellen eher ein Randthema.


Sie sind nichts als ein weitere Rassel aus dem Drohkasperletheater. 
Wenn es ein rechtliches Problem wäre. könnten Verbraucherzentralen  nicht der Rat geben,
 einfach überhaupt nicht zu reagieren. 

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Noch nie  ist ein Verbraucher zur Zahlung gezwungen worden, der den Mahndrohmüll einfach 
in die Tonne getreten hat. 
 Das* Pseudo*schrecksgespenst gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist  trotz  Ankündigung
 bisher nicht wahrnehmbar in Erscheinung getreten und selbst wenn der unwahrscheinliche
 Fall  eintritt, kann  er mit Kreuzchen in den Orkus geschickt werden.


----------



## krennz (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Allein betrachtet könnte man von einer kosmetischen Operation ausgehen. Aber es ist ja nicht nur der § 312 d BGB der verändert wurde, auch das UWG § 3 wurde verschärft. Hier werden Geschäftspraktiken genannt, die nicht zulässig sind. U.A. auch die Geschäftsmodelle der Nutzlosbranche. Ausserdem war es bisher üblich, dass die Nutzlosbranche den Verbraucher auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten liess, was nunmehr nicht mehr möglich ist. Der Verbraucher hat jetzt auch dann noch ein Widerrufsrecht, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat, ob mit oder ohne Zustimmung des Verbrauchers ist unerheblich.

Bei PC-Praxis wird ein Thread über Top200 Gewinnspiele geführt. Ein Widerruf der Gewinnspielteilnahme war bisher nicht möglich, mit dem neuen Gesetz jetzt doch. Es wirkt sich für viele schwarze Schafe "geschaftsschädigend" aus. 

Es liegt an uns das neue Gesetz nach inkrafttreten auch bekannt zu machen.

Wie wäre es jedem Gemeindeblatt einen kleinen Aufsatz über das neue Gesetz zu erstellen. Das lesen dann auch die Älteren und sind informiert. Denn Information ist die stärkste Waffe gegen die Nutzlosbranche.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

Die heute aktiven Banden tarnen sich über Briefkastenanschriften in Dubai, auf den BVI oder sonstwo. Komplizen mit Anwaltstitel treiben als Inkassostalker die Beute zusammen und geben die Namen der Paten nicht preis. Da hilft kein UWG.


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



krennz schrieb:


> Denn Information ist die stärkste Waffe gegen die Nutzlosbranche.


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang. Seit vier Jahren wird in allen Medien darüber berichtet. Der Prozentsatz der Verbraucher,  der nicht erreicht wird, reicht allemal aus um Ferraris zu finanzieren.

Besonders ärgerlich ist dabei, dass Google  dabei ein sehr unrühmliche Rolle dabei spielt  und  dies
de facto  von fast allen Medien totgeschwiegen wird, opendownload und auch andere Nutzlosseiten "Kunden" rauschen  zu 99% über Google in die Falle. Entweder macht man sich keine Gedanken 
darüber und nimmt es als gottgewollt hin oder man zittert wie ein Kaninchen vor dem Riesenwolf  Google. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...ocken-abo-gangster-opfer-in-die-falle-090301/


> Zehntausende Menschen fallen jeden Monat auf Abofallen im Internet herein. Aber warum landen eigentlich so viele Verbraucher in der Falle? Die Antwort ist so einfach wie erschreckend: Google. Und der Suchmaschinen-Gigant verdient an den üblen Tricks kräftig mit.


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*



krennz schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher hat jetzt auch dann noch ein Widerrufsrecht, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat, ob mit oder ohne Zustimmung des Verbrauchers ist unerheblich.


Du  hast das Geschäftsmodell anscheinend  noch immer  nicht verstanden. Der Branche  waren 
und  sind Gesetze völlig schnuppe. Sie setzt auf Unerfahrenheit und  Angst. Konkrete rechtliche 
Auseinandersetzungen sprich Prozesse in denen  solche Fragen zur Debatte standen/stünden sind
 seltener  als Jackpots im Lotto. Solange die Randbedingungen nicht grundlegend geändert werden,
dass  z.B Inkassostalking mit harten Strafen  belegt wird wie in USA, wird das ganze ungebremst weitergehen.


----------



## Immo (19 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung reagiert auf Beschwerden über Nutzlosbranche*

@ krennz 

Wie stellst  du dir denn vor, wie die Schönheitspflästerchen an den Gesetzen  diese 
Erpressermethoden verhindern?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...irls-de-schwimmbadspiel-de-14.html#post277580

Damit wird abgezockt, nicht mit fehlenden  Widerspruchsrechten. 

Deine Zuversicht  erinnert mich an Christian Morgenstern 


> Zu einem geflügelten Wort wurde der Schluss von
> Die unmögliche Tatsache (aus Palmström):
> 
> Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
> ...


----------

